# 1991 Stanza falls on its face....



## slinky52 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a 1991 Nissan Stanza one owner with the 2.4 Liter 5 speed with 150K. Love the car. It was running just fine till one day it started falling on its face when floored. If you normally give it the gas, it will accelerate and run fine except that its timing is horribly advanced sometimes depending on where the throttle is positioned. I know it has to so with some sensor, throttle position indicator, or something electronic. I backed off the timing so it would not spark knock so bad but it still falls on its face if floored for passing or something like that. The timing chain sounds a bit noisy sometimes. Could it have jumped time? Any ideas?


----------

